# HTC TOUCH DIAMOND -> MAC OSX



## maxitech (20 Septembre 2008)

salut j'ouvre ce post pour vous demander quelque chose

enfaite depouis que j'ai mon macbook je n'arrive pas a etablir une conection bluetooth

si quelq'un a le méme probléme et qui a resolu pouvez vous m'expliquer comment faire svp


je dispose de OS 10.5.4 et je passe par l'assistant bluetooth rien ne fonctionne il le detecte bien mais ne veut pas se conecter !

merci d'avance


----------



## DarkPeDrO (20 Septembre 2008)

Salut,

Moi aussi j'ai un HTC Touch Diamond! (love).
Concrètement, c'est Windows Mobile (beurk), donc c'est pas forcément ami avec Mac. Mais il existe un logiciel nommé Missing Sync qui pourrait pas mal t'intéresser (pour info, c'est celui que j'utilise pour la synchronisation)

D'autre part, il est vrai que le bluetooth sur ce téléphone, je le trouve quand même assez merdique. Moi aussi  je passais par l'assistant bluetooth de Mac, et, du jour au lendemain, il m'a fait la tête, donc je vais me renseigner un peu par-ci par-là .

Un forum pas mal pour les possesseurs d' HTC Touch Diamond: http://htc-touch-diamond.forumactif.info/


----------



## maxitech (20 Septembre 2008)

DarkPeDrO a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Moi aussi j'ai un HTC Touch Diamond! (love).
> Concrètement, c'est Windows Mobile (beurk), donc c'est pas forcément ami avec Mac. Mais il existe un logiciel nommé Missing Sync qui pourrait pas mal t'intéresser (pour info, c'est celui que j'utilise pour la synchronisation)
> ...



je suis inscrit sur ce forum lol mais quand je demande quelque chose on menvoi boulet 

et si c'est pour la synchro par cable sa m'interaisse pas sinon je menbeterais pas avec le bluetooht lol

le HTC dimond et un super portable mais perso trop lent pour moi et c'est vrai que le systéme bluetooth et vraiment nul  sur certain tel il ne veut méme pas se conecter 

pourtant j'ai craquer la version j'ai la derniére version de la ROM HTC mais rien a faire il et toujours aussi lent donc tampi


----------

